# South East Wisconsin - Masco slide in vacuum sweeper



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

Masco sweeper that slides into truck bed. Will fit in 6.5 foot bed as well. Powered by elect. start 30hp Kohler that runs good. Will dump into dumpster and will pick up light debris, dry sand, garbage, etc. Comes with curb blower hose and water tank ( pump inop.)Stores on jacks and pedestals when not in use, takes less than 5 minutes to put in and out. Unit is self contained, just need to provide battery voltage. We used it for several years doing parking lot sweeping at big box retailers, but have exited that business.
Could use some TLC on the drum and some paint, but unit operates well.
$4,750.00 cash, or most reasonable offer.














In SE Wisconsin


----------



## solecraig (Aug 14, 2020)

hello my name is craig is this still available? please email me or call, 772 333 0460 ([email protected])

thanks


----------



## solecraig (Aug 14, 2020)

gd8boltman said:


> Masco sweeper that slides into truck bed. Will fit in 6.5 foot bed as well. Powered by elect. start 30hp Kohler that runs good. Will dump into dumpster and will pick up light debris, dry sand, garbage, etc. Comes with curb blower hose and water tank ( pump inop.)Stores on jacks and pedestals when not in use, takes less than 5 minutes to put in and out. Unit is self contained, just need to provide battery voltage. We used it for several years doing parking lot sweeping at big box retailers, but have exited that business.
> Could use some TLC on the drum and some paint, but unit operates well.
> $4,750.00 cash, or most reasonable offer.
> View attachment 202000
> ...


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

Unit has been sold, Thanks.


----------

